# Can't find the bootloader



## sevenk (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello FreeBSD people,
I updated my macbook pro to MacOSX 10.9 from MacOSX 10.7. The update has flashed my bootcode of FreeBSD. I have to start from my cdrom to access to the shell of FreeBSD to apply the bootcode command. I have the first boot phase of FreeBSD (BTX, etc) but after that it stops and can't find the bootloader. I tried severals commands like 
	
	



```
boot /dev/cdrom/boot/boot/kernel
```
 but it can't find the kernel. How I do, please?


----------



## sevenk (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello again FreeBSDusers,

I seriously need *help* here. I erased my HardDisk. But I can't *install* FreeBSD 10.0 release. Recently I have installed *OpenBSD 5.4* and it messed my boot loader process. I'm totally *blocked* and I have to do my work Dev on FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2014)

Not too many of us here use FreeBSD on Macs.  https://glenbarber.us/2011/11/12/Dual-Booting-OS-X-and-FreeBSD-9.html might be useful to you, and there might be more Mac users on the freebsd-questions mailing list.


----------

